# New HCC Properties - Are the rumors true?



## Brian222golf (May 12, 2008)

I have been reading on this board that new HCC properties are going to be announced soon.  NYC, Aruba, and Naples - Are these rumors true?  Does anyone have a time frame.

I also heard about the new forum that HCC is starting for members only - Any time frame there?  Boy - I am really going to miss powershift's same old arguements.

IMHO - I feel they should purchase another unit in Stowe - that unit is busy almost year round and the price for that unit is around $750,000.  A good buy for HCC.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (May 12, 2008)

Nobody knows for sure (even HCC) as the properties are added when all the contracts are dry, but your educated guess is pretty correct except they may add Miami instead of Naples.

It will be nice to see a second NYC property added.

Stowe is a nice property as I was there over New Years week, but this is actually one of the LEAST demanded properties and I doubt they will add a second one there any time soon.


----------



## travelguy (May 13, 2008)

*Official TravelGuy High Country Club Future Destinations*

FWIW,

Here is the Official TravelGuy Potential, Probably but Maybe Not, In-the-Works, Might-Be @ Sometime, High Country Club Future Destination, Short-Term, Subject to Change, list:

Cancun, Naples, Sunny Isles/Sobe, Aruba, NYC and probably Chicago.  

(Actually Sobe is out due to short term rental issues but I still hold out hope because I'm not too crazy about Sunny Isles.  It's like going to Vegas and staying off-strip in my TravelMind).

I got this info from a deep source inside High Country Club that cannot be revealed and will deny ever giving me this information.  In fact, I will now deny that I made the above post!


----------



## vivalour (May 13, 2008)

travelguy said:


> FWIW,
> 
> (Actually Sobe is out due to short term rental issues but I still hold out hope because I'm not too crazy about Sunny Isles.  It's like going to Vegas and staying off-strip in my TravelMind).



Another place in the sticks, huh?


----------



## pwrshift (May 13, 2008)

Don't forget Fort Lauderdale! Beachfront of course. 

Can't see another one in Stowe either, at least until HCC finds some more fake bear rugs.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (May 13, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> Can't see another one in Stowe either, at least until HCC finds some more fake bear rugs.



I actually sent them an e-mail requesting a decor change for Stowe. It is a very nice unit, just needs Vermont artwork and rugs.

South Beach Miami is very difficult to buy into as they prevent most short term use, that is why several DC went to the Trump Sonesta Beach in Sunny Isles. It is NOT as bad as going to Vegas and NOT being on the strip as this is a very nice area of Miami Beach.

It would also be nice to see a Chicago property.


----------



## tripTX (May 13, 2008)

*list in newsletter*

I know property lists are always fluid at HCC, but didn't the latest newsletter from 10 days ago say the next six properties would be: Chicago, NYC, Paris, Cancun, Sunny Isles, and Naples?

It said HCC "has identified the following properties as the next to be added to our growing portfolio."  Did market conditions change enough in the last week and a half to alter their selections?

I trust you guys because you stay in better touch with HCC management and provide great info on here.  Just funny they would issue a definitive statement like that and change so quickly afterwards.

Keep up the great work on here.  I love signing on to see what new places I have to look forward to!


----------



## Brian222golf (May 14, 2008)

Steamboat - I would have to respectfully disagree - the Stowe property is filled most of the winter, all of the summer and much of the fall.  I think it is used a great deal compared to other HCC properties.  

The only time it is not used is constant basis is in the spring.


----------



## Bourne (May 14, 2008)

HCC will probably go with Villa La Estancia's new Cancun location. 

It gives them access to pre-construction pricing and they already have two other properties in Mexico through them.


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 10, 2008)

travelguy said:


> ...Short-Term, Subject to Change, list:
> 
> ...Cancun, Naples, Sunny Isles/Sobe, Aruba, NYC and probably Chicago.
> 
> ...I got this info from a deep source inside High Country Club


 
How many years away is 'short-term' in your mind?  Better change sources...there's been nada since your 'insider' post.


----------



## Bourne (Aug 11, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> How many years away is 'short-term' in your mind?  Better change sources...there's been nada since your 'insider' post.



Replying to a post three months out on a different forum...


----------

